# What is your "happy" song?



## InfiniteGlitter (Apr 17, 2017)

Mine is Take on Me, by A-ha!


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## InfiniteGlitter (Apr 17, 2017)

ImperfectCircle said:


>


Oh snap! Is that Coldplay too? Nice.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

InfiniteGlitter said:


> Mine is Take on Me, by A-ha!


Love that song. I also have other happy songs, i have a handful. Like "we are young" by Fun. Its nice to just have some kind of inspiring songs to listen to whenever im in the mood.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The sound of this engine, motion of the car through the twisties -


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

InfiniteGlitter said:


> Oh snap! Is that Coldplay too? Nice.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

This song because it reminds me of my childhood and my parents playing it in the car on holidays.

When I'm in a good mood I'm usually playing this song:


----------



## oursong (Jul 3, 2015)

Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

oursong said:


> Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield


^I was going to say this. It's not just the words, it's the way the chords progress that makes it seem like it's always climbing higher and higher.

I like the A-Ha song too.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't have a "happy song" per se, but this is the one I've been listening to lately. (Never saw the video before now.)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not sure if this is happy, or immensely sad, or something, but there are so many memories and emotions packed into this one its ridiculous (and weird that this one "absorbed" so much stuff).






Not happy songs per se, but these both make my cry when drunk :crying:, not out of sadness quite, more that again they seem to have captured some emotions around the times I heard them (and they are both insanely beautiful, to me). That one of them is about a pet turtle is inconsequential.











I am a strange man indeed.



InfiniteGlitter said:


> Mine is Take on Me, by A-ha!


 Ooh, that's a good one, I used to play that a lot, its one of those ones I like because its a bit cheesy, but also actually like (double like).


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Power quest - better days
That song always makes me feel better.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

ImperfectCircle said:


>


I love this song. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> I don't have a "happy song" per se, but this is the one I've been listening to lately. (Never saw the video before now.)


Huh, video's gone already? :| I hate YouTube sometimes. Hope this version sticks around longer... (Haven't watched it through, hope it isn't a Rickroll or anything...)


----------



## IwannaMoveAway (Aug 9, 2016)

Bliss N Eso have plenty of feel good tunes ;p


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

One More Time: Daft Punk

I swear I my spirit hear the phrase "You got me feeling so free" instead of "Music got me feeling so free." 
You as in God. 
God got me feeling so free. 
We're going to celebrate!
God got me feeling so free....hey hey! ONE MORE TIME!: D : D : D : D


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Why , Beethoven's Ode to Joy of course!






By the way this flashmob video was shot in my Grandma's hometown


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Why , Beethoven's Ode to Joy of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow how I love flash mobs. :clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

On a Friday is Radiohead's first name.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Not to be smart, but this song does come to mind:






There are many songs that make me feel happy... it's hard to just pick one.


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

Friday I'm in Love - The Cure

Most things by The Cure make me super happy!


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

It's so groovy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Muliosys (Aug 28, 2017)

When I kinda need some positive vibes, Sunshine by Matisyahu.

When I'm already in a really good mood and just kinda wanna sing along to something, I'll put on one of my favourite Dire Straits songs, Money for Nothing or Tunnel of Love.

If I'm in a party mood or I'm drinking, then [insert generic club hits].


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

https://www.google.com.jm/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DsnE9LN9L2Lk&ved=0ahUKEwizj-PZg9bYAhUGEpAKHaiZBDoQwqsBCCgwAQ&usg=AOvVaw1-pHLbdChGArJIdyGUweo1


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## AlexJP (Jan 18, 2018)

The Beatles---Yellow Submarine


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Gets me right in the mood. Aah


----------



## moonchildkayla (Jan 23, 2018)

Mine's also "Take On Me"by A-ha  another song that makes me very happy is "Island in the Sun"by Weezer.


----------



## goaldigger (Jan 30, 2018)

Anything that can get me up and dancing, just to shake loose every negative thought and emotion
Having a solo dance party to clear your head and all the negativity.
Feeling every beat, every word, every movement you make.
It's like an happy medication that works instantly!


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

'Gay Bar' by Electric Six


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

probably Nina Simone, "Feeling Good"


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## NoClue32 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------

